# Elevator Pit light design



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Jelly jar is what I have used in the 1 or 2 shafts I have worked in.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Etwo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> what kind of fixture do you guys recommend for elevator pit that is 10Lx20Wx60H?


units of measurement?
if your pit is 10" long by 20" wide and 60" high, a very very small jam jar
If your pit is 10' long by 20 ' wide and 60' high than a couple of wrap around LED strips


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Never used more than vapor proof jelly jars fixtures.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

"In the state of California" an electrician used to be ok doing service work on elevators. I was told by a couple of the elevator companies that it was up to a $10k fine if you did not have proper certification to work on elevators. I guess you need a C-11 license or something like that. Probably would not apply to installing a pit light but it just makes me wonder. Can you replace relays or fuses or is that going too far?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Easy said:


> "In the state of California" an electrician used to be ok doing service work on elevators. I was told by a couple of the elevator companies that it was up to a $10k fine if you did not have proper certification to work on elevators. I guess you need a C-11 license or something like that. Probably would not apply to installing a pit light but it just makes me wonder. Can you replace relays or fuses or is that going too far?


In NJ and NYC You can supply power to their control panel and that's it. Don't dare touch the controls at all.


----------



## Etwo (Mar 22, 2021)

Easy said:


> "In the state of California" an electrician used to be ok doing service work on elevators. I was told by a couple of the elevator companies that it was up to a $10k fine if you did not have proper certification to work on elevators. I guess you need a C-11 license or something like that. Probably would not apply to installing a pit light but it just makes me wonder. Can you replace relays or fuses or is that going too far?


No. Just the lights for the shaft .


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Etwo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> what kind of fixture do you guys recommend for elevator pit that is 10Lx20Wx60H?


Welcome to the forum.

Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile. It's required. Here is a link with instructions.


----------

